# My Vizsla tried to bite me today. Help!



## Sarbear525 (Jul 22, 2014)

I have a 9 month old female puppy. I am 30, and she is my first dog. My husband picked out the breed-not me- I was honestly afraid of the challenge after reading about the energy levels involved. I have felt like she is just now starting to calm down. The first few months were really hard for me. I spent a lot of time reading forums about behavior, and trying to cope with how hyper she was. 

This Summer I felt like things were getting much better. I am a teacher, so I've been bonding with her alone since school let out. This past weekend my husband and I went out of town and left her with my in-laws, who spoil her and allow her to do things we do NOT (get on their bed, eat human food, etc). She has been SO ornery since we got back Sunday. Sunday night she chewed our bedroom rug!! This has never happened! She has been so good about only chewing on her toys and bones! So yesterday I picked her up a brand new bone and toy, just in case she was bored with all the ones she has, so there would be no excuse for any other chewing problems!

Today I caught her chewing my rug AGAIN, so I told her "No! Bad dog! Kennel up!" and I made her stay in time out for half an hour. Within 10 minutes of being let out, I heard a noise on the floor of my bedroom. There she was- chewing the **** rug again. I swatted her twice on the rear and yelled "No! Kennel up!" She rolled on her back and cowered, and I continued to tell her to get in her kennel. I reached out to take her collar to lead her into the next room, and thats when she snapped at me. I was shocked and stepped back. She peed on the floor a little bit and hid behind a curtain. I called to her and tried a much softer approach to get her to calm down. I went back over to her and she snapped at me again. 

I have been crying, just at a loss. I know I scared her, but one of my best friends is a veterinarian and told me there is NEVER an excuse for a dog to bite it's owner. I feel like I will never forget she tried to bite me and I will always be afraid of her. Again, this is my first dog, and I am on a huge learning curve and trying my best. I'm sure I've made mistakes here. Please be gentle with me! Thanks!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I was told that being physical with a Vizsla is not recommended as they are very sensitive, hence the cowering and the peeing. I also don't think that the Kennel should be a place of punishment. 

She's only 9 months so she could be in a final teething phase. Our breeder's recommendation are during challenging times (potty training, teething for example) that the dog is not left unattended out of a crate. That way, if she starts something naughty, you can immediately clap your hands, firm no, and give her an appropriate chew item. 

She probably was scared and felt threatened which is why she snapped. I would keep her on a waist leash if you don't have your eyes on her, and if you are busy I would put her in her crate. 

I understand it's really hard. But she's still a puppy and is still going to get into mischief. Don't give up! Hope this wasn't too harsh, was not my intention. Good luck!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

She is still a puppy and as hard as it is, you cannot lose your cool with her. No slapping your dog, she doesn't know what that means. You need to take a breath before you go to fix the problem at hand (the rug being chewed). Best piece of advice I got, *"Set your dog up for success."*. Put your rug away for a month or so and then bring it out again when she's matured a little. I agree with always keeping an eye on her and if you can't, then put her in her crate or put up a baby gate so she can be in the same room as you. By her cowering and peeing is a huge sign that she will not need a strong hand in training. She needs consistency and patience.

As for your veterinary friend's advice... I don't think a dog should EVER bite a human but don't give them a reason to either! Just stay calm when you need to correct your dog. If you had calmly got a hold of her collar and had her go to her kennel, then I really think the fear reaction (to bite) wouldn't have ever happened. The rug can be replaced, the relationship you are building with your dog cannot.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh, also... exercise! A tired puppy is a happy puppy. Wear her out so that she can't even think about chewing on your rug.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm sorry you had a very difficult period and things got out of hand really quickly. I think you've realized that you made a big mistake by hitting her, so I'll only say physical violence is never the answer. It only leads to fearful and reactive dogs. In this case, she got real scared, cowered, had a fearful response and bit when she thought she was going to be swatted again. 
Now to get past this, firstly, I would highly suggest you find a trainer/animal behaviorist who focuses on positive reinforcement. You need to rebuild trust with your girl and an expert can help you be successful. Training and obedience can help you rebuild that trust.

Reward positive behaviors, redirect and/or ignore unwanted behaviors. Seeing as how she's already on edge, getting upset and yelling with unwanted behaviors is not going to go well. If she's chewing on a shoe, don't get upset and yell at her, just trade with another toy. (And kick yourself later for leaving your shoe out where a chewer could get to it. They chew til they're two!)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

mara gave the best advice - find a trainer familar with V's that will work with both of you 2 reestablish TRUST - money well spent !!!!!! if inlaws will not follow your rules do not leave him there !


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Sarbear525 said:


> ... a veterinarian and told me there is NEVER an excuse for a dog to bite it's owner. ...


I don't feel that it's that absolute. Any dog will bite! Given the right circumstances. So in judging a dog, it's not whether it has bitten, but what were the circumstances of its biting. Fear is probably the most common circumstance for biting. If a dog is afraid, you have to expect it to defend itself (if it can't run).

So, as "Oquirrh the V" said, don't give her a reason to bite and don't give her reasons to not trust you.

Bob


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As quick as vizslas are, I'm going to say if she really wanted to bite you. You would have been bitten. She was scared and trying to protect herself.
Hopefully you can build the previous bond back, and you haven't made her hand shy.


----------



## number10 (Jun 2, 2014)

You mentioned you were a teacher, well, you know when one of your kids gets in a pattern of bad behaviour, and you find yourself thinking how can I break this cycle and find opportunities to be praising this little terror, rather than constantly telling him off? It's the same with your dog. The big difference is you can't create learning moments through conversation.  If you can't head off the bad behaviour before it happens (chew rug, shoes, jumping on people in our case) then issue the corrective "no" and isolate or shun. No point losing your cool then. Too late - your chance has passed!! 

I couldn;t agree with Oquirrh the V more about setting up for success. Lots of praise at every good behaviour, however small. You could be looking for ways to build trust now with simple obedience training with yummy rewards for instance. 

It sounds as though you were at your wits end - none of us are good there. Trust me, I have cursed like a sailor when provoked by the dog. Time to pause and recalibrate!


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

You should NEVER hit your dog, no matter what they did. And, never use their crate/kennel as punishment. That is their second home, and they should love it, not be afraid of it and hate it

Give your V a chew toy, just not a stuffed animal. If she bites something forbidden, just tell her no biting.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Its pretty much been covered. But you have lost your cool and in doing so, weakened the trust your pup had in you. If a Vizsla cowers, you need to back off..... You've gone too hard. As for getting physical, it's not something I would recommend with any Vizsla. The trust can be rebuilt, but take it slowly. That means in all things. A Vizsla cowering means too much pressure has been applied. Some dogs need longer time periods to process. My Astro is a great example. Push too hard and he will shut down. Even little things like getting in the car has to be taken slowly. Otherwise he just shuts down on you.


----------

